# Baby Seat 9 months - 3 years



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay recently on here I trawled through threads regarding baby seats into the GT-R.

I got given some good advise and suggestions and went down to Kiddicare today as they had the specialists in who wanted to test the various seats into the GT-R.

I arrived at 11am and finally got away at 2pm so 3 hours of putting various seats in (17 in total) to see what was deemed safe and unsafe thats once it got past the stage of actually fitting the car.

Firstly many seats would sit to high, others the bases to wide, generally anything with an ISOFIX base just wasn't going to work unless you used the telescopic extra thats mounted behind the headrest.

I tried some of the ones people on here are using and unless you pack behind the seat with something like polystyrene then it's not safe on the 'rebound' as they call it on testing.

Other ones like the Recaro Young Expert Plus do almost perfect fit, appear to be fine and to be honest if I bought and fitted it I'd have thought it was fine.

However the Recaro chap there today said 'No No!' reason being the seat belt bucket sits level with the stress point of the seat and on an impact crash because of how it sits this would crack, the seat would then become free and literally be chucked around as if the seat belt was unfastened. (for additional reference the same seat with the ISOFIX base sits to high).

Anyway in the end it was deemed from all the seats tested the only one that was a perfect fit for support was the 
Maxi Cosi Tobi Seat.

That was the only one from 17 we tried that met all the criteria for not putting any stress points of the base at risk, sitting flush with the back of the seat, bottom and sides.

Also the recline function works fine within the limits and it allows plenty of leg room (even with the seat in-front at the must back position).

I know others have made seats work / fit with moving bolts, the buckle or packing behind or under the seat but I wanted one that was deemed safe out the box literally straight in now messing around having to change anything.

Really pleased with it and the little one seemed happy enough!

Kiddicare kindly recorded each seat they tested with the issues of those tested and are going to provide me with the findings which I'll then post up so people can see what the experts thoughts are.

Was quite amusing having 6 people individually testing the car and a few of them over 6ft 2" struggling around in the back of the GT-R.

Snap of the seat in my car, poor picture but believe it or now it's hammering it down with snow here so just quickly took the one.










Big respect to Kiddicare for all the time and efforts I even had a hefty discount on price after it all even though I felt they were doing me the favor.

Sorry for the long read, just hope it might be of reference to some parents in the future to save them the hassle I had.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Please post the list as soon as you have it.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

You'll find you may have to move the front seat forward soon. Doesn't take long before their feet touch the back of the seat.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Very helpful review - thanks


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Kiddie care rock, got all my baby seat and pusch chair from them . Great customer service


----------



## e6ext (Sep 6, 2011)

im now looking at the next size up! my boy is fast approaching 15kg to move up to next class! any one got any experience / advice with this size?


----------



## Nick 200sx (Jun 16, 2003)

I too am using the Maxicosi Toby. Guess I got lucky as that was the one I had. I did a quick test fit for the Ricaro Monza for once the child is bigger, and that seemed to fit as well.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I have the recaro monza, but I'm more concerned that what might seemingly fit might be no good to the trained eye.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have the Recaro Young Sport, but it only goes in the front passenger seat.
Went for that as it goes from 9 months to 12 years.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17, can you turn the airbag off?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> CT17, can you turn the airbag off?


Why would you?
It's a front facing child seat, not rear facing. From 9 months...
The airbag law is for rear facing.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Check out the cdc suggestions. Its not about the law its about safety recommendations.

They advise you to turn off airbags for any children not big enough to sit directly on the seat because the impact with the airbag does more harm than good. As a result they recommend sitting children in the back where possible as without an airbag it's better to be further from the collision.

I know it's american but it's still backed by research.

http://www.cdc.gov/Features/PassengerSafety/


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

A valid point.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hope you don't think i'm preaching. I argued with my wife till i was blue in the face that the front eas just as safe due to the airbag. 

I jas to eat sone serious humble pie when every web link she foubd confirmed that she was right. It doesnt mean that there aren't occasions when the front is safer, but statistically the back is more likely to be safer.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

No, I don't think you are preaching.

My son (2.7 years) loves to sit in the GT-R, press the starter button to make that noise and ride around getting a good view.

If he is going to be stuck in the back, I may as well stick him in the Yeti.

But we quite like our Sunday morning drives together in the GT-R. :nervous:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I have a 3 year old son. I'd love to take him out in the front seat of the car.

I am sure it is fine if you can turn the airbag off.

I wouldn't risk it without, but if you do, make sure the seat is as far back as it goes to get him as clear of the airbag as possible in the event that the worst happens.


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

Working for an unnamed car seat manufacturer, the advice is back is best where possible. Turning off the front airbag is OK, but I dont think any manufacturer would ever give you a supporting letter to say they can guarantee the airbag wouldnt go off in the event of a collision (god forbid).
As above if you do make sure seat is as far back as possible.


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Can I ask a question here, why is the seat forward facing ? Here in Sweden up until the age of 4 (I think it is) or whenever the child doesn't fit anymore, all child seats MUST be rear facing. Apparently it's to do with the childs neck not being strong enough in the event of an accident, Statistics here have said that your child has got a much higher survival rate when rear facing.

I must admit when I moved here I was surprised at the law but after living here for six years now I am totally with them. When we came over to England to visit family last year, my wife was soooo pi55ed off when the car rental at the airport didn't have rear facing for our 3 year old !!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Once you get over about 9 months here they are (nearly?) all forward facing seats.

Interesting you have older ones that face backwards.
But how does the child fit in?
At 2.7 years old I can't see how my son would fit in a rear facing seat. Where would his legs go?
Or do they sit with knees under chin?


----------



## Westhamtim (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello all

I've recently purchased a 2009 black edition with the intention of using it as the practical family weekend car (!) including ferrying my 16 month old daughter around so read this thread with interest.

I also made the trip to Kiddicare yesterday where they attempted to fit a Maxi Cosi Tobi as recommended to Andy. The advice I was given was that they could not get it tight enough and instead I was recommended a Britax Duo Plus. This is an isofix seat but because there was too large a gap between the seat and the car they also had to fit a tether which connects to the anchor on the parcel shelf. Apparently the combination of isofix + tether means you're totally safe. Total cost £150.

Anyway, hope this is of some use to somebody. I'd echo Andy's comments around Kiddicare - service could not have been better and we came away with no doubt that we had the safest solution.

Tim


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't fault the recaro baby seat they fit great and look great too


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

Old pic now but she gave it a thumb up at the time lol


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Westhamtim said:


> Hello all
> 
> I've recently purchased a 2009 black edition with the intention of using it as the practical family weekend car (!) including ferrying my 16 month old daughter around so read this thread with interest.
> 
> ...



Been having trouble finding a car seat till i read your post, made my girl very happy, thanks.


----------

